# Es interesante, que la gente que tiene entre 20 y 30 años, no tienen entre sus prioridades vecinos agradables



## thosecars82

Ich wöllte ihr fragen, ob man geschachtelte Nebensätze wie das folgendes machen kann:

Interessant ist, dass Leute deren Alter schwissen 20 und 30 sind, haben nette Nachbarn auch nicht unter ihren Prioritäten.

Auf Spanish ist das:

Es interesante, que la gente que tiene entre 20 y 30 años, no tienen entre sus prioridades vecinos agradables.

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Alemanita

Interessant ist, dass Leute, deren Alter zwischen 20 und 30 liegt, nicht nette Nachbarn unter ihren Prioritäten haben.

Sobra un 'auch'.


----------



## thosecars82

Alemanita said:


> Interessant ist, dass Leute, deren Alter zwischen 20 und 30 liegt, nicht nette Nachbarn unter ihren Prioritäten haben.
> 
> Sobra un 'auch'.


Vielen Dank
 Ich mochte viel deine Antwort. Jetz bin ich glucklich um einer neuen Sache zu wissen.


----------



## Geviert

> Es interesante que la gente que tiene entre 20 y 30 años no *tenga *entre sus prioridades vecinos agradables.


----------



## thosecars82

La última frase, en español significa otra cosa diferente.

La que yo escribí significa que es interesante saberlo. 

La última frase significa de alguna manera que para la persona que dice la frase sería interesante que la gente no tenga entre sus prioridades vecinos agradables


----------



## Geviert

Tu frase no es correcta those, comprendo la diferencia que quieres subrayar, pero la puntuación (esas comas), el uso de esa subordinada y la conjugación del verbo "tener" confunde: 


Es interesante, que la gente que tiene entre 20 y 30 años, no tienen* entre sus prioridades vecinos agradables.


*gente es singular, de lo contrario tu subordinada (que aparece como un falso inciso) no tiene verbo (a menos que pienses en "las gentes"). La subordinadas sustantivas en función de sujeto no llevan coma.


----------



## thosecars82

Geviert said:


> Tu frase no es correcta those, comprendo la diferencia que quieres subrayar, pero la puntuación (esas comas), el uso de esa subordinada y la conjugación del verbo "tener" confunde:
> 
> 
> Es interesante, que la gente que tiene entre 20 y 30 años, no tienen* entre sus prioridades vecinos agradables.
> 
> 
> *gente es singular, de lo contrario tu subordinada (que aparece como un falso inciso) no tiene verbo (a menos que pienses en "las gentes"). La subordinadas sustantivas en función de sujeto no llevan coma.


Eso fue un lapsus sintáctico pero por lo demás espero que esté clara la idea.


----------

